

Good products have features, Great products have stories. - alexgodin
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/caedf985569a

======
chestnut-tree
Is this the same as the mantra "sell benefits not features" that you find in
countless marketing books and articles?

I see the word "storytelling" and "storytellers" being used quite frequently
in the product design and UX field and, personally, it sounds a bit over-
inflated and maybe even a tad phony.

I don't see the examples in the article as storytelling. They are good,
creative examples of copy, but my brain thinks of stories in the traditional
sense (a tale, a narrative).

I am not a fan of the way industries sometimes appropriate the meaning of
existing words to mean something subtly different. Am I being unfair?

------
rct
Telling stories is such an important aspect of marketing, but overlooked by
many. A good book recommendation is "Make it Stick", by Dan Heath.

